# Placement of Balloon Tamponade



## mrssnail (Apr 26, 2007)

I have just been asked a question about which CPT code you would use to bill for a patient who was brought to L&D 11 hours after delivery. Patient put under anesthesia. 800cc of clot expressed. Explored uterus, found to have a hemorrage in the uterus, hemorrage repaired, bleeding stable, Balloon tamponade placed within the uterus. Later 100cc of clot expressed. 

Any pointers in any possible directions with the given information?

Michelle


----------



## mrssnail (May 1, 2007)

Anyone with any ideas? It was a vaginal delivery and the patient was taken back to have a repair of the laceration to the uterus under anesthesia with placement of the tamponade. I have found that this is recommended for hemorrhages to the uterus but I still cannot settle on a code. Maybe 59350 and the placement of the tamponade is part of the procedure? Help please.


----------

